# L635 on VIP622



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Noted this was now my new software. Can't find any changes compared to prior L634. Everything seems to be functioning fine.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

L634 must have imploded. It seems like it was only out a couple weeks.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

...and my 622 has neither.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

After seeing this post I checked and sure enough, my 622 has L635, my 622 has always been in the first group to get new versions....anyway, can't see any difference at all between L634 and L635....they must have fixed a specific problem that I did not see with L634...


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The 622 which got L634 has been updated to L635. The other 622 is still on L633. Guessing L635 fixes some bug in L634.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

L6.35 seems to have removed the “video display” option from the guide preference settings.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

AVJohnnie said:


> L6.35 seems to have removed the "video display" option from the guide preference settings.


That was gone in L634. Some on DBSTalk are asking Dish to restore it.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Not sure if this was in L634 or is new in L635 but pausing live TV no longer produces the full width strip at the bottom of the picture. Did it last night and got a small rectangular counter in the upper right section of the screen.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Not sure if this was in L634 or is new in L635 but pausing live TV no longer produces the full width strip at the bottom of the picture. Did it last night and got a small rectangular counter in the upper right section of the screen.


When you first press the pause button the full width strip at the bottom does appear as always, but just for a few seconds, then switches to the smaller icon in the upper right....

I like this, it saves me from using the skip ahead or skip back button to get rid of the large banner at the bottom..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would post pictures ... too many of us doesn't get newest SW for months.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Not sure if this was in L634 or is new in L635 but pausing live TV no longer produces the full width strip at the bottom of the picture. Did it last night and got a small rectangular counter in the upper right section of the screen.


That feature was started in L634. Very nice improvement indeed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DAG said:


> That feature was started in L634. Very nice improvement indeed.


May we see it also? I mean you could post pictures for us.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

L6.35 downloaded last night onto my 622.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Received l635 on one 622 . My other has l633. I noticed my guide had 6-7 entries and was showing only the HD channel. I had to reset it to 4 entries and HD and SD. We record the SD version of a program quite often to save space on the hard drive. My wife doesn't care if her programs are not in HD. I also noticed the options to not see the picture in the guide is no longer available.


----------



## dclaypool (Jul 11, 2005)

With L635 on my 622, intermittent problems with Closed Captioning have returned for me on TV1...


----------



## dclaypool (Jul 11, 2005)

After 5 seconds the bottom-of-screen banner minimizes to upper right with countup clock. If pre-recorded content, no clock.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

dclaypool said:


> With L635 on my 622, intermittent problems with Closed Captioning have returned for me on TV1...


When I pause a recorded show and turn on closed captioning it takes about 30 seconds for captiong to start. sometimes the captioning will go fast to get in sync.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My 622 got L6.35 a few days ago. Today while messing around with the DVR Timer settings, my 622 stopped responding to the remote and re-booted itself. This coincided with the top-of-the-hour EPG update.

When it operated under L6.33, the 622 re-booted itself a number of times as well. I'm not so sure it's an issue with the new L6.35 version. The only new twist is that it happened (coincided) with the change of hour.

Either way, it's so sporatic that it's no big deal.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Received update today, everything seems to working fine. Now have audio leveling and under Dish on Demand have Midnigt Lounge for adults.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We had 6.34 and now have 6.35. Went into the search history just now and, with the exception of two searches entered a couple of nights ago, our search history is gone - wiped out all the history except those two. We had a bunch of searches for timers that needed to be replaced from our old receiver (couldn't replace them when replacement receiver arrived since some shows were on hiatus). There were probably around 20 searches saved and we don't remember what they all were. Hubby is not happy.

Edit: In looking back at the "6.34 is spooling" thread, it looks like someone else lost their search history with 6.34 so maybe the same happened to us. Still not happy but obviously no way to recover the history. Maybe this is why 6.35 came out so quickly.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> We had 6.34 and now have 6.35. Went into the search history just now and, with the exception of two searches entered a couple of nights ago, our search history is gone - wiped out all the history except those two. We had a bunch of searches for timers that needed to be replaced from our old receiver (couldn't replace them when replacement receiver arrived since some shows were on hiatus). There were probably around 20 searches saved and we don't remember what they all were. Hubby is not happy.


Yes, my 622 updated to L6.35 and erased past searches as well. I didn't have that many in History, so it's no big deal.

The only thing that bothered me for a few days was the audio leveling feature. The volume went up and down whenever it chose to, so I turned it off until I get more info on how it works.

So far, any problems introduced by L6.35 have been minor and insignificant. I do like the banner going away after 5 seconds. That's a neat feature when you want to read/see what's beneath it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"dbconsultant" said:


> We had 6.34 and now have 6.35. Went into the search history just now and, with the exception of two searches entered a couple of nights ago, our search history is gone - wiped out all the history except those two. We had a bunch of searches for timers that needed to be replaced from our old receiver (couldn't replace them when replacement receiver arrived since some shows were on hiatus). There were probably around 20 searches saved and we don't remember what they all were. Hubby is not happy.
> 
> Edit: In looking back at the "6.34 is spooling" thread, it looks like someone else lost their search history with 6.34 so maybe the same happened to us. Still not happy but obviously no way to recover the history. Maybe this is why 6.35 came out so quickly.


What changes do you see from the 6.35 upgrade.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dbconsultant said:


> We had a bunch of searches for timers that needed to be replaced from our old receiver (couldn't replace them when replacement receiver arrived since some shows were on hiatus).


That's where DBSTalk can help. The "TV Shows" tab up top will take you to the calendar of season premieres where you can request an e-mail reminder be sent up to 3 days in advance. Also watch the TV Show Reminders thread for new additions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Henry said:


> My 622 got L6.35 a few days ago. *Today while messing around with the DVR Timer settings, my 622 stopped responding to the remote and re-booted itself.* This coincided with the top-of-the-hour EPG update.
> 
> When it operated under L6.33, the 622 re-booted itself a number of times as well. I'm not so sure it's an issue with the new L6.35 version. The only new twist is that it happened (coincided) with the change of hour.
> 
> Either way, it's so sporatic that it's no big deal.


Well, it happened again this morning. The difference this time was that TV2 output was lost for a few minutes *before *the 622 froze and re-booted itself. All was fine after re-boot. I failed to notice if the re-boot coincided with the top-of-the-hour EPG update, like before.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Henry said:


> Yes, my 622 updated to L6.35 and erased past searches as well. I didn't have that many in History, so it's no big deal.
> 
> The only thing that bothered me for a few days was the audio leveling feature. The volume went up and down whenever it chose to, so I turned it off until I get more info on how it works.
> 
> So far, any problems introduced by L6.35 have been minor and insignificant. I do like the banner going away after 5 seconds. That's a neat feature when you want to read/see what's beneath it.


Same thing happened to me. Recreated them (7 total). Shouldn't of had to in the first place.

Does E* even "test & debug" a new release on a test server BEFORE implementing it to the civilized world? I'd be looking for a new job if a new software release I installed wiped out historical/archived information on a Live system.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

If you press Themes, which brings up the Themes and Search window, is the last search you performed listed in the Search Criteria forcing you to select Clear Entry before making another search?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

epokopac said:


> Same thing happened to me. Recreated them (7 total). Shouldn't of had to in the first place.
> 
> Does E* even "test & debug" a new release on a test server BEFORE implementing it to the civilized world? I'd be looking for a new job if a new software release I installed wiped out historical/archived information on a Live system.


Why they need to spend money for QA ? You and all customers will do that for free !


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Free?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> Free?


Perhaps only you is that lucky person who is getting paid for daily use the DVR/receivers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Whooosh!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All other subscribers does QA tests for privilege to pay for it to the providers. I.e. for free for those.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

epokopac said:


> Same thing happened to me. Recreated them (7 total). Shouldn't of had to in the first place.
> 
> Does E* even "test & debug" a new release on a test server BEFORE implementing it to the civilized world? I'd be looking for a new job if a new software release I installed wiped out historical/archived information on a Live system.


I think this is the best you can hope for, epokopac. I'm sure they have some in-house QA procedures they run, but my guess is that they are minimal and only check for errors causing catastrophic failures. It's not the first time that they've released an update only to replace it a few days later.

In their defense, I imagine that the software we get must be monstrously complicated. The cause and effect are multiplied by the many receiver models they must have in the field, what features have been activated, and the sheer amount of time and in-house software it would take to cover all features and conditions.

If you stop and think about it, Dish would probably release fewer software updates if it didn't rely on us to give them feedback. I think that replacing a few search histories is a small price to pay for the software updates.

Don't forget that these machines are just computers whose expanding features and capabilities have yet to be exhausted.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Henry said:


> I think that replacing a few search histories is a small price to pay for the software updates.


Of course that doesn't address the fact that the Search feature is now messed up given the fact that Clear Entry must be selected prior to performing a new search. Is it too much to ask that the functions that WERE WORKING prior to the update STILL WORK?
If Dish wants happy users, don't force the user to recreate things because of an update. I see no reason the search history should have been deleted.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Of course that doesn't address the fact that the Search feature is now messed up given the fact that Clear Entry must be selected prior to performing a new search. Is it too much to ask that the functions that WERE WORKING prior to the update STILL WORK?
> If Dish wants happy users, don't force the user to recreate things because of an update. I see no reason the search history should have been deleted.


I don't use the search feature that often, so this change doesn't bother me. It's a good thing that Dish has its representatives on DBSTalk.com.
You should be able to express your displeasure to them.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I guess they can read as well as anyone here.


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

Still 6.33 here...

Hope it clears up this HDMI audio dropout problem...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, I guess they can read as well as anyone here.


+1


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

Got 6.35 last night. Seems to have solved the long-standing HDMI audio dropout problems so far.



Benhath said:


> Still 6.33 here...
> 
> Hope it clears up this HDMI audio dropout problem...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> That's where DBSTalk can help. The "TV Shows" tab up top will take you to the calendar of season premieres where you can request an e-mail reminder be sent up to 3 days in advance. Also watch the TV Show Reminders thread for new additions.


Thanks, BobaBird, I didn't even know about that option! Always learning at DBSTalk!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Benhath said:


> Still 6.33 here...
> 
> Hope it clears up this HDMI audio dropout problem...


I have two 622s - One is connected via HDMI the other via Component/R-L Audio. Both have the audio dropout problem. Both have now updated to L6.35 - both still have the dropout issue. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, as it turns out, you're right after all. However my dropouts occur only with the HDMI audio output, and with the 622 set for PCM AND Dolby. Optical is fine. As a matter of fact, when it gets really bad, I mute the TV (HDMI) and use the stereo/surround system. Switching the 622 to PCM results in no dropouts, but then there is no surround sound, either. "Audio Leveling" has no effect, just locks it in RF mode. Usually I can restore full HDMI audio by pausing and resuming (or some other action), sometimes not. Sometimes resuming from an unrelated pause results in no HDMI audio, or intermittent audio..



AVJohnnie said:


> I have two 622s - One is connected via HDMI the other via Component/R-L Audio. Both have the audio dropout problem. Both have now updated to L6.35 - both still have the dropout issue. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------

